# Picture frame spline jig



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2008)

Here's a couple of shots of my jig for making spline cuts in a pic frame:












The riving knife and guard need to be removed, so great care is required when using this jig, ideally a cover could be made to go over the exposed blade when in use. It's a good jig though as it makes a difficult job dead easy - Rob


----------



## Chris Knight (23 Nov 2008)

Rob,
On my saw, I would not have to remove the riving knife as it can be set below the top of the blade - which is where it usually lives :wink:

I don't know how general an option this is on members' saws.


----------



## wizer (23 Nov 2008)

I intend to modify my RK to allow for this sort of thing. Along with the addition of an over head guard.


----------



## Mr Ed (23 Nov 2008)

I have the same Kity 419 as Rob. If you were to modify the supplied riving knife so the top is level with the top of the blade you would chop off the hole for mounting the guard. I have considered making another riving knife for these applications to avoid destroying the original one, but not yet got round to it.

You're then left with the issue of guarding the blade which is only solved with an overhead type gaurd as far as I can see.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Waka (25 Nov 2008)

Rob

Nice looking jig, I will inspect it at close quarters next month with the view of making one for myself.


----------

